# Virtualiser Ubuntu 11.10 sur Snow: VMWare ou Parallels?



## Azergoth (30 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous ;-)

Voilà, la question est dans le titre 

J'aimerais virtualiser Ubuntu 11.10 sur Snow Léopard Server, que me conseillez-vous?

Je précise que la bécane n'est pas hyper rapide (Mac Mini Core Duo) et que je recherche surtout un bon partage de fichiers. Unity (ou autre intégration facile) m'intéresse pas mal aussi 

Merci à vous pour votre avis!


----------



## Azergoth (30 Novembre 2011)

Hmmm, craint... des deux côtés, il faut un Core 2 Duo, et je n'ai qu'un Core Duo... des conseils de quel version utiliser?


----------



## Membre 166078 (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

vous pouvez essayer sinon VirtualBox, qui est gratuit et devrait supporter les Core Duo.
Je fais tourner Ubuntu 11.04 sur mon iMac avec ce logiciel et cela fonctionne bien, à condition d'installer les additions invitées, qui permettent au système virtualisé de mieux fonctionner.

PS : En revanche je ne sais pas si l'intégration est son point fort...


----------



## Azergoth (30 Novembre 2011)

Merci du conseil ;-)


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2011)

J'ai utilisé VirtualBox (de loin le plus lourd), VMWare et Parallels. À mon avis VMWare ou Parallels c'est du kif.


----------



## Azergoth (1 Décembre 2011)

Merci de ton passage ;-)


----------

